# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Ceshte muzika per ju?

## Anesti_55

Ceshte muzika per ju?Muzika eshte po aq e vjeter sa njeriu mbi toke.Ajo e ka shoqeruar ate dhe sebashku me te ka evoluar deri ne ditet e sotme.Por a eshte gjithmone ajo nje kenaqesi?A edhte gjithmone ajo ne rolin pozitiv ne zhvillimin e kakrakterit te njeriut?Muzika parase te egzistoje shkrimi, luajti nje rrol pozitiv ne trashegimin e ngjarjeve historike, nje histori e kenduar.Shpesh ate e shohim si nje dokumentim i nje gjendje shpirterore te shoqerise ne nje moment kohore te historise se saj.Sot ne ditet e sotme perballemi me zharne nga me te ndryshet te saj, si folku, , muzika e lehte , klasike,pop,rrock etj.Une mendoj se jo te gjithe zharnet e saj kane efekt t njete tek njeriu.Ps. kemi pare ndryshime te sjalljes se njeriut kur u fut muzika rrock e cila  ka prirje ti shkoje per shtat nje gjendje shpirterore nen ndikimin e alkoolit, droges,forces fizike si dhe veshjeve te nje modeli erotik.Shpesh shohim se dikush ne nje gjendje te renduar shpirterore zgjedh nje muzike melankolike dhe pershpejton rendimin e gjendjes se tij.
Nga lloi i musikes qe proferon dikush, ne jemi ne gjendje te vlersojme dhe gjendjen shpirterore te tij.Kenget per dashurine,, per shkun, per momentet e bukura jetike, tregojne se kemi te bejme me nje njeri ne nje gjendje te mire shiprterore , perkundrazi,preferenca e kengeve nostalgjike,tregon se kemi te bejme me nje person qe ka perjetuar momente jo te kenaqeshme ne jeten e tij.
Natyrisht qe nje popull i kendon dhe trimit, heroit, luftes, por individi qe preferon vazhdimisht nje te tille muzike , ka nje tru te militarizuar.Ai nuk eshte i lehte ne mardhenie me te tjeret, eshte tamam nje luftarak, kercenues dhe mjaft i damshem per mejdisin qe e rrethon.Preferuesit e folkut anadollak, orjental tregojne, per nje personalitet te formuar nga elemente te dobet fshataresk, gjithmone flas nese individi tregon prirje te vazhdueshme ndaj kesaj rryme.
Muzika shpesh na paraqitet dhe si identitet.Kushdo mund te ndaj nje muzike sllave, greke amerikane , orjentale aziatike, apo te lindjes se mesme.Popuj te ndryshem kane karakteristika te ndryshme ne preferencat e tyre dhe pare ne kete kendveshtrim mund ti cilesosh per vecorite e karakterit te tyre, si popuj luftarak, te nenshtruar,popuj te civilizuar,popuj te prapambetur,opuj punetore etj.
Nga te gjitha keto qe permenda besoj se eshte e rendesishme qe te jemi te kujdesshem ne preferencat tona muzikore, pasi shpejt ato do te ndikojne ne sjelljen tone.Bera nje perpjekje per te gjete ne You tube muzike shqip per femije, por c'te shof, hapet nje faqe me muzike llahi (islamike).Kam nje mbese dhe deshta qe ajo te gjeje mundesi pershpejtimi zhvellimore neprmjet muzikes,e cila kur eshte ne gjuhen tende ,eshte vertet nje vlere e pa cmuar, por ishte e pa mundur.Me redhi keq dhe ju riktheva pafundesise se videofilmave per femije qe jane per tegjitha moshat dhe per te porsalindurit. Nisur nga kjo ndodhi mora shkas per te shkruajtur nje teme te tille.Ne shqiperi nuk po punohet per kete element kaq te rendesishem te zhvillimit njerezor.Kjo mangesi, do te sjelle nje boshllek , nje pauz ne procesin evolues te femijes, bashllek ky qe do te kete dhe pasoja ne moshen e tijte rritur.Nje miku im djali i te cilit eshte bere prektikant i fese islame, i ka ndaluar femijes se tij muziken, pervecse llahite islamike.Me siguri qe femija e tij do te jete nje krijese me nje karakter te popujve te lindjes se mesme, me nje karakter te ngjashem me mjaft antare ketu si meshkuj e femra,qe i perkasin kesaj feje dhe qe shpesh i shikojme se kane nje qendrim krejt radikale ne trajtimin e temave qe ne trajtojme.
Ne nje shprehje filozofile thuhet-"*Pa ju perkushtuar muzikes, nuk munde te besh kushtetute"*Muzika ndoshta nuk formon karakterin e njeriut, por ajo instalon ne trurin e tij disa sensore te cilet mbajne larg genet e ligesise e shkeshtu e ve njeriun ne nje gjendje te mirfillte,per ti sherbyer vetes dhe mejdisit qe e rrethon.Ja shikoni preferencat muzikore te anetareve dhe shkoni dhe analizoni shkrimet e tyre , shpejtdo te kuptoni lidhjen e muzikes me karaktrin e sjelljen e tyre.

----------


## symphony

Të flasësh mbi muzikën, do të thotë ta ndiesh atë. Muzika është art, është urë që na lidh përmes tingujve të saj sa të fortë po dhe aq të brishtë. Ajo është e ndërtuar lehtësisht vetëm përmes notave, pa çelik e gurë. 
Muzika na honeps për një moment, na bën një me të. Kjo është një mrekulli mbi mrekullitë. Në këtë mënyrë futemi në marrëdhënje intime dhe miqësore me tingullin. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

Ne fjale te tjera Anest- "me thuaj cfare muzike degjon, te te them se kush je". 

shkrim interesant.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dionisssa

Muzika eshte ilaq i shpirtit.Te ndegjosh muzik ne raste stresi te qehteson te relakson.Nga kjo varet dhe muzika qe ndegjon unë ndegjoj nga ajo klasike deri tek rep,hip hop perveq rock e urrej


Cilet jane kengetaret tuaj te perferuar dhe muzika....

----------


## broken_smile

Muzika eshte nje kombinim i vecante ritmi dhe notash. Ritmi na perket, eshte dicka biologjike e njeriut, ritmi i zemres, ritmi i frymemarrjes, ritmi i gjumit dhe i zgjimit, ritmi i hapave, pra eshte dicka "viscerale", e brendshme e njeriut. Notat nuk jane zhurme ordinere, por jane vale, vibrime me nje gjatesi te caktuar, si cdo atom qe na rrethon ne natyre. Pra gjithcka eshte muzike, ne vete jemi muzike prandaj dhe cdokush mund ta ndjeje ate. 

Muzika nuk ka lidhje me dukuri te shpikura nga njerezit si politika, religjioni, ideologji te ndyshme, lufta, problemet, modele dhe vlera, morali. Nje lidhje e gabuar midis ketyre dhe muzikes mbase ndodh per shkak te perdorimit te fjales me qellime te mira ose te keqija, por edhe fjala eshte e shpikur nga njeriu...

----------


## Hard

> Muzika eshte ilaq i shpirtit.Te ndegjosh muzik ne raste stresi te qehteson te relakson.Nga kjo varet dhe muzika qe ndegjon unë ndegjoj nga ajo klasike deri tek rep,hip hop* perveq rock e urrej*
> 
> 
> Cilet jane kengetaret tuaj te perferuar dhe muzika....



...ketu e kuptojm se ti edhe muzika jeni shum larg nejra tjetres...

----------


## Izadora

Shkrim interesant !
Muzika eshte qetesia e shpirtit .

----------


## PINK

:buzeqeshje: 


“Music speaks what cannot be expressed, soothes the mind and gives it rest, heals the heart and makes it whole, flows from heaven to the soul.”

----------


## A.V.A.T.A.R

Muzika per mua eshte qetesim shpirti~!

----------


## freiheit

ndjesi dhe emocione te sintetizuara ne nota e tinguj.

----------


## stern

*Auf Welt gibt es, denke ich, fast nichts, was die Menschen so berühren kann, wie Musik.*

----------


## illyrian rex

Ushqim i shpirtit...

----------


## freiheit

> *Auf Welt gibt es, denke ich, fast nichts, was die Menschen so berühren kann, wie Musik.*


Ich auch !

----------


## Nete

Relax,qetesim,disponim.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Sherim relaksim gezim dhe gjimnastik*

----------


## Rina_87

Kjo teme ma perkujtoj filmin "August Rush" lol

----------


## Anesti_55

> Kjo teme ma perkujtoj filmin "August Rush" lol
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MW3lF...eature=related


Nje kenaqesi e vecante ky film ku djaloshi 11 vjecare Rush, neprmjet aftesise gjeniale te tij ne muzike ,arine te gjeje prinderit e tij te ndare dhe ato muzikante , pikerisht ne nje kocert te perbashket final, ku asnjeri nuk e njihte njeritjetrin.
Filmi jep mesashin e univerisalitetit te muzikes dhe idene se muzika eshte gjithcka rreth nesh dhe ajo qe duhet te bejme ne, eshte te degjojme ate dhe do te shohim se ka nje fuqi te madhe bindese.

----------


## Si-hanA

Muzika eshte burim qetesie,ndriçues i botes emocionale dhe asaj shpirterore..!

----------


## Mon.Alisa

[QUOTE=dionisssa;2994160]Muzika eshte ilaq i shpirtit.Te ndegjosh muzik ne raste stresi te qehteson te relakson.Nga kjo varet dhe muzika qe ndegjon unë ndegjoj nga ajo klasike deri tek rep,hip hop perveq rock e urrej


S'paske lidhje me music...  :buzeqeshje: 
Btw: Musica osht gjithqka  :buzeqeshje: ..."Muzika është e mjaftueshme për një jetë, por një jetë nuk është e mjaftueshme për muzikë "

----------

